# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Πρόβλημα αποδικωποιητή με κανάλια της ΕΡΤ

## crableg

Καλησπέρα, έχω δυο αποδικωποιητές MPEG4 F&U συνδεμένους σε δυο τηλεοράσεις και έχω πρόβλημα λήψης στα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ μόνο. Στην αρχή δούλευαν οκ, μετά έβλεπα τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ με χιόνια και μετά δεν τα έπιανα καθόλου. Έκανα πολλές φορές από τότε αυτόματη αναζήτηση χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Σε άλλη τηλεόραση που έχω με ενσωματωμένο αποδικωποιητή τα βλέπω κανονικά. Μένω στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? Στο media markt από όπου αγόρασα τους αποδικωποιητές μου είπαν ότι άλλαξε σήμα η ΕΡΤ και δεν μπορώ να την βλέπω με εξωτερικό αποδικωποιητή. Είναι αλήθεια? Και την πληρώνουμε και δεν την βλέπουμε.

----------


## xlife

Έβλεπες με χιόνια? Μάλλον μιλάς για αναλογική παρακολούθηση των συγκεκριμένων καναλιών. Θα σου προτεινα να κάνεις καινούρια αναζήτηση στο δεκτή σου αφού πρώτα γυρίσεις την κεραία ακριβός προς το σημείο εκπομπής(πχ υμητος ).Αν και έχω μετακομίσει πολύ καιρό από την Αθήνα νομίζω ότι τα ερτ τώρα είναι μόνο ψηφιακά και εσύ πιθανών όταν μιλάς για χιόνια θα πρέπει να επιανες αναλογικά από κάποιον αναλογικό πομπό με αντανακλαση

----------


## ggr

Προφανως φταιει η κεραια σου, γενικα τα καναλια της ΕΡΤ εχουν λιγο χαμηλοτερη σταθμη απο τα υπολοιπα, ετσι αν το σημα δεν ειναι πολυ καλο εμφανιζεται πρωτα σε αυτα το προβλημα. Κοιτα καταρχην την κεραια σου αν βλεπει Υμηττο η Αιγινα. Απο Παρνηθα δεν εκπεμπονται ψηφιακα καναλια.

----------


## crableg

Μένω σε πολυκατοικία με κεντρική κεραία.

----------


## ggr

Οι αλλοι ενοικοι εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα? Μηπως φταιει η μπριζα σου , το καλωδιο τα βυσματα τα κοιταξες?

----------


## crableg

> Οι αλλοι ενοικοι εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα? Μηπως φταιει η μπριζα σου , το καλωδιο τα βυσματα τα κοιταξες?



Οι άλλοι ένοικοι έχουν ψηφιακές τηλεοράσεις. Τα καλώδια και τα βύσματα τα έχω τσεκάρει. Έχω αλλάξει και καλώδιο.

----------


## crableg

Δυο που μένουν στην απέναντι από εμένα πολυκατοικία βλέπουν όλα τα κανάλια μου είπαν χωρίς αποδικωποιητή, με την κεραία τους στραμμένη στην Πάρνηθα. Γίνεται αυτό? Αφού έχει σταματήσει να εκμπέμπει από εκεί.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Βάζω εδώ την ισχύς που βγαίνουν τα κανάλια στον Υμηττό και την Πάρνηθα έτσι να μείνει η πληροφορία :

*ΥΜΗΤΤΟΣ* 

*ΠΑΡΝΗΘΑ*

----------

bchris (10-06-13)

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

παντως δυστιχως απο σημερα game over H capyt.

----------


## xsterg

το προβλημα σου θα πρεπει να διορθωθηκε. εκλεισε η ερτ...

----------

SRF (12-06-13)

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> το προβλημα σου θα πρεπει να διορθωθηκε. εκλεισε η ερτ...



χαχαχα καλοοο χαχαχα

----------


## xlife

Το κουφό θα είναι να σου πει ότι τώρα τα πιάνει καμπάνα απλά το ερτ3 με λίγα παράσιτα!!!!

----------


## SRF

> το προβλημα σου θα πρεπει να διορθωθηκε. εκλεισε η ερτ...



 :Lol:  

Εδώ ίσχυσε απολύτως το ρητό... 
Πονάει κεφάλι... ? Κόψει κεφάλι!!! 

Η λύση στο πρόβλημά του ήρθε εξ (τ)ουρανού  :Biggrin:

----------


## awmn931

Χμμμ… υποψιάζομαι ότι ο Παναγιώτης (crableg) πήρε τηλέφωνο το “χοντρό δόντι του” και του είπε:

Δεν τα πιάνω τα κρατικά που δεν τα πιάνω, δεν τα κλείνεις να μην έχω την έννοια να τα ψάχνω?

----------


## RNR

μα είναι δυνατόν!!! Εδώ κόντεψε να γίνει επανάσταση!! :Biggrin:

----------


## winmobileguru

> Καλησπέρα, έχω δυο αποδικωποιητές MPEG4 F&U συνδεμένους σε δυο τηλεοράσεις και έχω πρόβλημα λήψης στα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ μόνο. Στην αρχή δούλευαν οκ, μετά έβλεπα τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ με χιόνια και μετά δεν τα έπιανα καθόλου. Έκανα πολλές φορές από τότε αυτόματη αναζήτηση χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Σε άλλη τηλεόραση που έχω με ενσωματωμένο αποδικωποιητή τα βλέπω κανονικά. Μένω στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? Στο media markt από όπου αγόρασα τους αποδικωποιητές μου είπαν ότι άλλαξε σήμα η ΕΡΤ και δεν μπορώ να την βλέπω με εξωτερικό αποδικωποιητή. Είναι αλήθεια? Και την πληρώνουμε και δεν την βλέπουμε.



Τώρα θα πάψεις προσωρινά να την πληρώνεις και να τη βλέπεις....

----------


## lion

Φίλε crableg, σε παρακαλώ, γράψε ότι έχεις πρόβλημα και με τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια, μπας και τα καταργήσουν και αυτά.

----------


## winmobileguru

> Φίλε crableg, σε παρακαλώ, γράψε ότι έχεις πρόβλημα και με τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια, μπας και τα καταργήσουν και αυτά.



Φτάσαμε στο σημείο να λέμε :"Σπάστε τις τηλεοράσεις" Ένα σύνθημα που εδώ και πολλά χρόνια γράφουν οι αναρχικοί σε τοίχους και έχουν *απόλυτο* δίκιο!

----------

